# Potencia del amplificador Vs. Sensibilidad del altavoz



## Dano (Jun 14, 2008)

Por lo general cuando llega un usuario que le gusta el audio viene a pedir watts y más watts.

Vamos a aclarar unos puntos, un altavoz es un transductor electroacústico, esto quiere decir que transformadorrma energía eléctrica en mecánica, que luego gracias al cono será transformadorrmada  en presión acústica.

Los altavoces como los conocemos tienen una eficiencia de conversión muy baja, por lo cual mientras mayor sea el índice de eficiencia, menor será la potencia que tendremos que usar sobre el altavoz para obtener la misma presión acústica.

Por lo general cuando uno consigue un altavoz con buena eficiencia, tiene un pro en contra, que es el peso y el tamaño del imán en car-audio esto es un verdadero problema por el espacio, pero en audio profesional esto no importa.

Mi mejor consejo es que dejen de armar amplificador de 100w y más, y que primero consigan buenos altavoces con una sensibilidad de por lo menos 98dB/m y unos tweeter <100dB/m.
Luego comparen estas cajas con las que tenían y noten la diferencia.

El factor de sensibilidad es siempre despreciado pero creo que es muy importante.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 16, 2008)

Muy buen aporte.
en realidad no siempre digo eso, pero siempre le pido a la gente nueva en audio que se estudie todos los aspectos del tema antes de fabricar o comprar algun equipo.
pq a veces piden unas etapas gigantes de poder (me paso con una banda de rock), sin notar que tal vez para lo que ellos necesitan con 50w+50w les sobra.

espero que mas gente que trabaja con audio estudie mejor el tema eficiencias, etc, no solo de los altavoces.


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Jun 18, 2008)

OK.....me gustaria saber mas del tema....

como determino la sensibilidad de un altavos?
como se que es real?
como determino los dB/m de un amplificador?

y si me escribes formulas ... plis...dime que significa cada cosa o simbolo


----------



## Dano (Jun 18, 2008)

La sensibilidad del altavoz viene dada por el fabricante, no tienes más opción que creerle al fabricante sobre la sensibilidad del altavoz, si quieres medir la sensibilidad de un altavoz necesitarás un debilelímetro (es un instrumento caro y dificil de conseguir, a menos que tengas mucho dinero, como todo   )
El amplificador no tiene nada que ver con la sensibilidad del altavoz.

La sensibilidad es medida en dB 

El decibelio o decibel es una unidad logarítmica, no es más que una unidad de presión.
La palabra decibelio se separa en dos partes , una el "deci" es un submúltiplo osea la décima parte de la unidad, y el belio es la unidad concretamente.

1 belio = 10 dB

El belio recibió este nombre en honor de Alexander Graham Bell.

En los altavoces la sensibilidad se mide a un metro de distancia inyectándole al altavoz un 1watt de potencia, esto nos da una presión acústica, que en parlantes de baja calidad está alrededor de 89dB y en los buenos alrededor de 98dB o más

dB/m 1W

Aclaro que se escribe "dB" y no "Db"

Aunque la diferencia de sensibilidad parece poca en realidad es mucha, por ejemplo una aspiradora genera alrededor de 75dB y a 130dB tus oídos piden piedad.

Un ejemplo, si realizamos una prueba con un altavoz de calidad obtendríamos esto, la medida se realiza a una distancia constante (1m)

1W - 98 dB
10W - 108dB
100W - 118dB
1000W - 128 dB

La escala es solo de ejemplo como para que tengan una idea, quiere decir que si con 1w en un parlante de baja gama obtienes 89dB, comparado con uno de alta gama estás perdiendo 9dB, y como te muestro en la tabla de ejemplo esto es mucho.

Saludos


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Jun 18, 2008)

woooooooooooooo........

increíble y muy pero muy entendible 
muchas muchas gracias...... dano  

esto que me as enseñado hoy lo pondré a practica la siguiente ves que tenga una bocina y un amplificador 

de nuevo gracias


----------



## acussep (Nov 6, 2008)

Un poco mas sobre decibelios: 

En realidad dB = decibelios = 10xB. 

Los decibeles se utilizan para facilitar el calculo cuando la relacion entre 2 valores es muy amplificadora, por ejemplo el rango de audicion del ser humano va de 0,00002 Pascales a 20 Pascales; el umbral superior es un millon de veces mas pequeño que el inferior! 

Entonces se establece una relacion logaritmica entre dos valores. Los dB NO son una unidad de medida en tanto no exista una unidad de referencia involucrada en los calculos. 
Los dB SPL (Sound Preassure Level) por ejemplo, para medir presion sonora se calculan tomando como referencia el minimo de presion audible por el ser humano, 20 uPa (0,00002 Pascales ). 

20 log (Px/0,00002) = dB SPL. Siendo Px el valor de presion en pascales que queremos 'convertir' a dB SPL. 

Con esta formula podemos convertir libremente de Pascales a dB SPL, por ejemplo calculamos el limite superior audible del ser humano en dB SPL: 

20log(20Pa/0,00002Pa) = 120 dB SPL. (Hemos logrado 'comprimir' [1-1000000] en [1-120]) 

Ahora bien, con respecto a dB/W/m: 
Podemos obtener un valor aproximado del nivel SPL que lograremos aplicando cierta potencia a cierta distancia, a un altavoz con cierta sensibilidad. 

Por ej, para un altavoz de *89*dB/W/m: 

db SPL = 89 + 10 log (Pot/1) + 20log(1/Dist). Potencia es en Watts y Distancia en metros. 

Si aumentamos la potencia al doble (2W): 
89 + 10log(2/1) + 20log(1/1) => 89+3+0 = 92 dBSPL. 

Si aumentamos la potencia al cuadruple (4W): 
89 + 10log(4/1) + 20log(1/1) => 89+6+0 = 95 dBSPL. 

Si aumentamos la distancia al doble (2m) y aumentamos la potencia 10 veces (10W): 
89 + 10log(10/1) + 20log(1/2) => 89+10-6= 93 dBSPL. 

Si jugas un poco con la formula, vas a ver que cuando duplicas la distancia, bajas 6dB, y cuando duplicas la potencia subes 3 dB. Lo de la distancia es un tema aparte, si estas interesado tambien puedo explicarlo, pero aplica a casos teoricos principalmente didacticos, en la realidad, todo cambia y depende de varios factores  . 

Saludos


----------



## lalex (Nov 6, 2008)

una pregunta media boba.., los dB SPL


son dB? porq busque la traduccion de SPL (Sound Preassure Level), y me aparecio esto Preassure nivel de sonido...



gracias


----------



## Machimbre (Nov 6, 2008)

Mmmm....
Es pressure = presión, o sea nivel de presión sonora


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 19, 2010)

Reavivo el tema, porque acabo de recordar, que hace unos años, en el instituto unos amigos iban a dar un concierto, y yo me encargaba del sonido. El espectaculo sería en un pabellón de aproximadamente 100*40 metros, entonces el profesor me presto un amplificador de 60W de 2 canales, y le dije que iba a faltar potencia (con unas pantallas acusticas de 18" 800W), me dijo, ya verás como no lo pones al máximo el amplificador. Efectivamente, llega el día del concierto y lo tuve la mayoría del tiempo a la mitad de volumen. Supongo que sería porque los altavoces eran bastante buenos, aunque no se su sensibilidad, que sería alta igual.
Una anecdota no más.
Un saludo


----------



## juan9219 (Ago 7, 2011)

muy buena info, me gustaria agregar dos cosas que recolecte por internet, la primera es que 3db de diferencia en la sensibilidad significan la mitad de potencia para lograr el mismo sonido, por ejemplo si a un parlante de 92db le metes 50w vas a lograr el mismo sonido que si le metes 100w a uno de 89db, este es un dato muy importante en especial al momento de comprar parlantes jahro, otra cosa es que generalmente los parlantes de mucha sensibilidad son medio toscos para reproducir sonido, por ejemplo los home theatres hifi generalmente no tienen parlantes de mucha sensibilidad (tampoco poca, menos de 89 ya no sirve para nada) con esto pasa algo parecido que con las luces de bajo consumo y las alogenas, pero greenpeace no les prohíbe a los djs usar parlantes de poca sensibilidad ajajaj. 
yo aprendi esto por que me habia comprado dos bafles de 15  de 150 rms con parlantes de distinta marca, y uno suena el triple de fuerte que el otro en todo rango, y lo de jahro lo digo por que primero pense que era por que era muy malo el parlante y dije bue le meto el jahro de 15 de 300rms que suena muy bien, pero leyendo decia que el jahro tenia una sensibilidad de 88db, un chiste


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 8, 2011)

Recien caigo a este tema .... veo que es viejo .

Pasan lo siguiente ( y perdon Dano si te contradigo ) 

- A MAYOR sensibilidad suele ser de menor calidad el parlante . Y si es bueno y de alta sensibilidad --> CARISIMO!  Hay que buscar un equilibrio entre prestacion y calidad , que la define la aplicacion que vamos a darle.

Un buen baffle HI Fi tiene una sensibilidad entre 85-90 dB/m , cosa inadmisible en un baffle Pro.

Los parlantes antiguos eran de mas rendimiento ya que la potencia era mas escasa que ahora.

OTRA COSA , DANO: que cuenta haces para poner el aumento de SPL ?  Hasta lo que yo se ... un aumento de 10 veces la potencia son 10 dB .... porque pones 12??


----------



## juan9219 (Ago 11, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Recien caigo a este tema .... veo que es viejo .
> 
> Pasan lo siguiente ( y perdon Dano si te contradigo )
> 
> ...



hola mira, no es tan lineal la relacion sensibilidad-calidad de los parlante, y una sensibilidad abajo de 88-89 ya es muy baja y no suena nada, como dije 3db de diferencia significan el doble de potencia, lo que a un mismo amplificador le trae mas distorcion si es que lo puede proporcionar, lo ideal para mi en parlantes economicos es buscar una sensibilidad entre 89-92. obviamente siempre hay que ver cada caso y que hay a la venta, si te sobra potencia podes comprar un parlante de sensibilidad mas baja pero si estas medio justo no. sigamos la liena de los 3dD, si con un parlante de 92dB necesitas 50rms con uno de 89 ya necesitas 100 y con uno de 96 200, es mucha la diferencia. nunca compraria un parlante chino de 98db pero buscaria algo entre los 90-92


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 12, 2011)

Por acà tratamos algo del tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlante-bajo-36376/index2.html

Sds.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 12, 2011)

Juaz!! el Foro es Grandioso e Infinito ! 

Juan: para hacerla corta,  *decimos mas o menos lo mismo *, no sera lineal ...pero como te dije, si es "bueno" es de baja sensibilidad , y sino , carisimo.....
Todo es cuestion de equilibrio y lamentablemente, mas en nuestro pais , que pagamos todo carisimo ... de PLATA.
Yo personalmente tengo parlantitos de 92db que se portan muy bien ...pero hay mejores.


----------



## juan9219 (Ago 12, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Juaz!! el Foro es Grandioso e Infinito !
> 
> Juan: para hacerla corta,  *decimos mas o menos lo mismo *, no sera lineal ...pero como te dije, si es "bueno" es de baja sensibilidad , y sino , carisimo.....
> Todo es cuestion de equilibrio y lamentablemente, mas en nuestro pais , que pagamos todo carisimo ... de PLATA.
> Yo personalmente tengo parlantitos de 92db que se portan muy bien ...pero hay mejores.


antonio ya se que decimos lo mismo por que lo dije yo en el primer comentario, pero es muy excesivo 86u88db suena muy poco


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2011)

juan9219 dijo:


> ... pero es muy excesivo *86 u 88db suena muy poco*



Suena muy poco en comparación con qué?

Debés tener que en cuenta que el costo de la producción de amplificadores de mediana potencia es muy reducido, y hay muchos chips que permiten diseñar/construir amplificadores de excelente calidad y capaces de entregar sin problemas potencias medianamente altas en forma contínua.
El asunto del "impacto ecológico" es un tema aparte, pero es completamente común usar parlantes de 84dB a 88dB en equipos que no son a válvulas.

IMPORTANTE: Aclaro que prefiero parlantes con sensibilidad mas elevada que esa, pero no me quita el sueño tener que manejar parlantes de baja sensibilidad si la calidad lo amerita


----------



## Dano (Ago 12, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> OTRA COSA , DANO: que cuenta haces para poner el aumento de SPL ?  Hasta lo que yo se ... un aumento de 10 veces la potencia son 10 dB .... porque pones 12??




Ups.  Me equivoqué, arreglo el post así los proximos lectores no se confunden.

Algo que creo que no mencioné fue que el post (cuando lo hice por allá por el 2008 jaja) va enfocado a parlantes de altas potencias... 

Saludos y gracias por el aviso.


----------



## juan9219 (Ago 12, 2011)

ezavalla a este ritmo en un año greenpeace va a obligar que se dejen de vender parlantes de baja sensibilidad, por otro lado di el ejemplo de parlantes economicos que no hay mucha diferencia en calidad, por otro lado lo unico que conozco que use parlantes de exrema baja sensibilidad son los home theatres hifi, por que ni los parlantes mas caros usan tan baja sensibilidad


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2011)

Es que 88dB/W/m no es baja sensibilidad! Es un valor muy común... y en general es el "la sensibilidad promedio" de un parlante de calidad razonable. Claro que es mas "fácil" manejar parlantes de sensibilidad alta, pero no es fácil encontrar woofers HiFi con mas de 90dB. Los Rango-extendido o los Full-range tienen sensibilidades relativamente altas (arriba de 94dB) pero tienen también otras desventajas que no los hacen muy buenos.

PD: Creo que Greenpeace debería dedicarse a cuidar otras cosas del medio ambiente antes de mirar la sensibilidad de los parlantes, que no envenena a nadie ni aumenta el efecto invernadero...


----------



## renanvinicius (Ago 21, 2011)

tampoco ay que olvidar que ay fabricantes que lo marcan la sensibilidad con 2.8v/1m.
para 8 ohm es 1 watt pero para 4 ohm son 2 watts mucha gente cae en la trampa con esto


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 23, 2011)

Tambien hay algunos que son confiables en sus datos, y otros bastantes mas, que no.
Asi que terminas teniendo un Accuton, Vifa, Peerless, Scan Speak, Visaton, Morel, etc. que suena mas fuerte con 89 dB/W/1m que un Phostecs de 100 dB/W/1m a igual potencia.
Sds.


----------



## enzoelectrotec (Ago 25, 2011)

Que tal foreros!!Soy nuevo y les queria preguntar, porque me estoy fabricando mi propio amplificador de guitarra elÉctrica y he comprado un parlante de la marca EMINENCE! de 12" ,150W y con una SPL=98.8dB.La etapa de salida que voy a emplear es de unos 60 a 70W RMS.

   Mi pregunta sería:Con esa sensibilidad el equipo rendiría bastante como para poder tocar en una plaza o en un club,etc?


    MUCHAS GRACIAS,LES AGRADECERE SUS RESPUESTAS!!!


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 26, 2011)

Hola, sin saber del tema, supongo que hay mas variables que entran en juego, de las que estas nombrando.
Si tocas en una plaza, a que altura y distancia esta la gente, cuanta gente va a haber, a que volumen van a tocar el resto de los instrumentos, cuantos instrumentos mas tiene la banda, o tocas solo ? y asi varios etc.
Lo mismo para un club. En el club, es dentro o fuera? (de un salon, se supone), dimensiones, escenario?, gente, etc.etc.etc.)
Que tipo de mùsica tocàs, por que eso tambien influye.
Ya te va a contestar alguien que sepa del tema, pero me parece que deberias dar mas datos.
Sds.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 26, 2011)

Con ese equipamiento ... no se si en una plaza , pero que en un club tenes para hacer un ruido importante!!


----------



## enzoelectrotec (Ago 26, 2011)

Muchas gracias por haberme dado sus opiniones amigos.Si en realidad sería tocar mas que nada en lugares cerrados.El estilo por el que me destaco es por el heavy metal no del tan heavy jeje,sino mezaclado con melodías onda los 80's.En realidad en estos momentos no estoy tocando con nadie,pero la idea seria armar algo como para salir a tocar.El equipo aun lo estoy armando.He utilizado circuitos de aca del foro.Todavia no he tenido la oportunidad de termianrlso de armar,ando en eso y ya estoy muy ansioso por verlo funcionar jeje


----------



## wiyi (Ago 2, 2013)

hola chicos,despues de haber leido todas estas opiniones,necesito que me aconsejen más que nunca.
Quiero comprar un amplificador y bafles,para una sala de departamento de 40m2.Quiero la mejor fidelidad posible,sin importar el presupuesto,pero tampoco malgastar el dinero en un sonido que mis oidos no persiban.
Conociendo minimamente el tema puedo decir que los opcionales son:
amplificadores:
                   yamaha r-s700
                   yamaha a-s700
                   yamaha a-s1000
                   cambridge azur 851A
bafles:
                polk lsim 707
                polk rtia 9
                jbl estudio 590
                jbl estudio l890
                klipsch p-39f
                klipsch rf-7ll
Desde ya muchas gracias.y espero puedan ayudarme a decidirme.Ya que es un gran inversion de la cual no quiero equivocarme.
              Saludos:Wiyi


----------

